# wifi



## Nyaon (19 Juin 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde
je viens vous voir parce que j'ai un soucis avec mon MacBook. Le wifi marche très mal depuis quelque jours. Cela passe de temps en temps puis il n'y a plus de réseau alors que je capte avec mon iPod. Quelqu'un peut me dire pourquoi mon wifi varie autant et uniquement sur mon ordi, pas sur celui de mon coloc.
de plus mon Mac galère toujours pour se connecter,il ne reconnaît jamais mon réseau. Bref il doit y avoir une merde dans les réglages.
merci d'avance pour votre aide
yoann


----------



## igibe (28 Juillet 2008)

Salut.

C'est un probleme avec les macbook 13 pouces deconnexions intempestives 

Apple devait le corriger avec leur mise a jour mais toujours rien...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

igibe a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> C'est un probleme avec les macbook 13 pouces deconnexions intempestives
> 
> Apple devait le corriger avec leur mise a jour mais toujours rien...


Une màj qui va mettre du temps à venir. Je crains fort que le prob vienne du matériel lui-même. La question serait plutôt: quand Apple va enfin faire un rappel de machine ?


----------



## IrunNY (30 Juillet 2008)

Salut à tous,
voila je passé par là et moi aussi j'ai le même problème que vous, enfin ce n'est pas qu'il ce déconnecte du réseau c'est qu'à 1 moment le signal diminue alors que je suis a 2 metre de la borne, mais par exemple quand je vais dans ma chambre qui est à l'autre bout de la maison, ça marche plus ou moins bien (desfois ça marche nikel, rien a redire et desfois j'ai aucun signal).
Puis bizarement quand je fais fonctionné AirRadar (pour ceux qui connaisse pas c'est 1 logiciel qui détecte les différents réseaux ainsi que leur signal), ça marche sans aucun problème.
Enfin si ça peu aidé quelqu'un !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

IrunNY a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> voila je passé par là et moi aussi j'ai le même problème que vous, enfin ce n'est pas qu'il ce déconnecte du réseau c'est qu'à 1 moment le signal diminue alors que je suis a 2 metre de la borne, mais par exemple quand je vais dans ma chambre qui est à l'autre bout de la maison, ça marche plus ou moins bien (desfois ça marche nikel, rien a redire et desfois j'ai aucun signal).
> Puis bizarement quand je fais fonctionné AirRadar (pour ceux qui connaisse pas c'est 1 logiciel qui détecte les différents réseaux ainsi que leur signal), ça marche sans aucun problème.
> Enfin si ça peu aidé quelqu'un !


Cela signifie en tout cas que le problème n'est pas matériel mais logiciel. Ta solution miracle marche, je confirme, mais pour une raison toute simple: il force l'ordinateur à capter à pleine puissance.
_Prêt à tous aller en maison de retraire avec des cancers  ?_


----------



## alone (1 Août 2008)

Salut les Nautes
depuis la derniere maj air port mon mac book sur pas cool se coonecte par défaut sur la borne du voisin mais pas sur ma boxe...Bon ca marche quand je clique sur mon Lan mais bon ....Quelqu'un a le même prob???

@+AL1


----------



## boddy (1 Août 2008)

Vous êtes tous sous Léopard


----------



## alone (1 Août 2008)

Non Man Tiger...


----------



## boddy (1 Août 2008)

Ca va pas vous plaire, mais ça me rassure.
MacBook 13" - Tiger - 24 h / 24 h en wifi sur une Livebox et jamais aucun problème :rateau:

Il y a eu des problèmes avec les MacBook à l'apparition de Léopard, mais ils semblent résolus.

Alors vous devriez donner un peu plus de détails si vous avez besoin d'aide : vos FAI - tous les mêmes ? vos OS - tous les mêmes ?

Ce fil est un peu confus... si je peux me permettre...


----------



## IrunNY (1 Août 2008)

Moi j'ai Mac OS 10.5.4 (oui je suis précis! ^^) et je suis sous orange mais ce qui est bizarre c'est que quand je me connecte sur la bonne wifi de ma résidence étudiante (oui je suis étudiant) ça marche nikel mais une fois je me suis connecté dans 1 McDonald j'ai eu les mêmes problèmes que quand je suis chez moi donc a mon avis c'est 1 problème d'une mise à jour de Leopard parce qu'au début, quand j'ai eu mon MacBook à la sortie de leopard, ça marché tous bien !


----------



## chandy (2 Août 2008)

Moi je suis sous Tiger X.4.11 et c'est un problème apparu depuis la MAJ en 10.4.10

En 10.4.9 aucun problème, wifi nickel, et depuis bah ça se connecte / déconnecte intempestivement. Je pense que c'est un problème logiciel, à chaque mise à jour airport j'ai prié pour que ça refonctionne normalement mais rien à faire, à la MAJ recente ça a marché très bien pendant 24h, et puis j'ai fait un transfert de fichier en réseau local et ça s'est remis à merder depuis...

J'ai bien envie d'installer leopard pour voir si ça résout le problème, mais bon claquer 130e pour avoir le même problème ça me ferait un peu chi** !

A un moment je me suis résolu à rester en 10.4.9 mais iWork requiert 10.4.10, donc bah :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2008)

chandy a dit:


> Moi je suis sous Tiger X.4.11 et c'est un problème apparu depuis la MAJ en 10.4.10
> 
> En 10.4.9 aucun problème, wifi nickel, et depuis bah ça se connecte / déconnecte intempestivement. Je pense que c'est un problème logiciel, à chaque mise à jour airport j'ai prié pour que ça refonctionne normalement mais rien à faire, à la MAJ recente ça a marché très bien pendant 24h, et puis j'ai fait un transfert de fichier en réseau local et ça s'est remis à merder depuis...
> 
> ...


Apple n'assurant plus vraiment les MàJ de Tiger hors Security Update, le plus sûr serait de passer à Leopard.
Claquer 130e pour avoir tous ses problèmes résolues, c'est plutôt pas mal.


----------



## chandy (2 Août 2008)

sd2310 a dit:


> Apple n'assurant plus vraiment les MàJ de Tiger hors Security Update, le plus sûr serait de passer à Leopard.
> Claquer 130e pour avoir tous ses problèmes résolues, c'est plutôt pas mal.



Le truc c'est que je ne peux pas être sûr que ça va être résolu (y a des problèmes de wifi avec les macbook sous leopard aussi d'après ce que j'ai compris ?), et comme c'est pas vriament le genre de chose que tu peux essayer avant d'acheter...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2008)

chandy a dit:


> Le truc c'est que je ne peux pas être sûr que ça va être résolu (y a des problèmes de wifi avec les macbook sous leopard aussi d'après ce que j'ai compris ?), et comme c'est pas vriament le genre de chose que tu peux essayer avant d'acheter...


Même si Mac OS X Leopard continue à avoir un certain nombre de bogue côté réseau. Il faut savoir que ces bogues seront corrigés au contraire de Tiger.
Les problèmes de Wifi ne sont pas dû directement à Leopard (tu en as la preuve avec Tiger). Ce doit être l'interraction entre la carte Airport, le programme interne et le système qui doit avoir quelques problèmes. 
Il ne reste plus qu'a attendre une mise à jour corrigeant tout ces problèmes.


----------



## chandy (3 Août 2008)

Ouais tu as sûrement raison...

Cela dit mon macbook commence à se faire vieux, et plus ça va plus le ventilo tourne vite (autre problème évoqué sur un autre topic) alors que istat m'indique qu'il est à 1500rpm, la batterie commence à être fatigué (60%).

Donc je me dit qu'il est peut être temps de changer de portable !


----------



## lisette-it (6 Août 2008)

Bonjour, 
j'ai un soucis avec le mac d'un ami, lorsque je me connecte sur son réseau avec mon mac cela fonctionne parfaitement, et dès que je veux me connecter avec son mac sur le même réseau (une DartyBox) cela ne marche pas et inscrit : 
"une erreur s'est produite lors de l'accès au réseau AirPort". 

Savez-vous comment je peux résoudre ce problème ? 

J'ai tout fait, mais rien ne marche! 
J'inscris le même mot de passe j'ai activé Airport, et même essayé de le désactiver puis le réactiver. 

Cela fonctionnait jusqu'à il y a une semaine puis plus rien !

Dans configuration réseau j'ai :  
- automatique 
- configuration (31/07/08) 
- sans titre 
ou 
-préférence réseau (et en cliquant dessus : j'arrive sur airport mais qui est connecté à un "Neuf wifi" que je ne connais pas mais qui ne fonctionne pas non plus ! 
il est inscrit : "Airport est connecté à Neuf Wifi. Airport ne possède actuellement pas d'adresse IP et ne peut donc accéder à Internet"

il me rajoute : impossible de trouver un serveur PPPoE, c'est quoi ???

De plus, il n'y a pas d'adresse IP affiché dans TCP/IP est-ce bien normal ?? 
d'avance merci pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2008)

lisette-it a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai un soucis avec le mac d'un ami, lorsque je me connecte sur son réseau avec mon mac cela fonctionne parfaitement, et dès que je veux me connecter avec son mac sur le même réseau (une DartyBox) cela ne marche pas et inscrit :
> "une erreur s'est produite lors de l'accès au réseau AirPort".
> 
> ...


Il est de coutume d'ouvrir un nouveau message par problème.
As-tu effectué un changement récent de configuration (changement de mot de passe, modem, mise à jour de Mac OS X) ?


lisette-it a dit:


> il me rajoute : impossible de trouver un serveur PPPoE, c'est quoi ???


La connexion via une DartyBox ne nécessite pas de serveur PPPoE. 


lisette-it a dit:


> De plus, il n'y a pas d'adresse IP affiché dans TCP/IP est-ce bien normal ??


Absolument pas, cela signifie que le Mac a un problème car il n'arrive pas à se connecter au modem (première étape dans la connection à Internet).


----------



## adep140 (24 Septembre 2009)

Au secour!!  Existe-t-il un détecteur qui soit compatible avec mon PowerBook G4 OS X 10.3.9...?

La version de AirRadar que vous mentionnez demande un  10.4 

Merci!


----------

